# Probador de Corriente



## dnaurashima (Oct 8, 2006)

Saludos, estoy iniciando con esto de la electronica y pues ahora me veo en la necesidad de realizar un trabajo, si bien no es complicado (segun me han dicho), no tengo idea de como hacerlo :S.

Se trata de un probador de corriente, de esos que se pueden comprar en cualquier electrica que sirve para probar si hay corriente en el contacto (CA) con un pequeño led y cual es el lado positivo .

Agradeceria cualquier ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## VichoT (Oct 8, 2006)

Holas.dnaurashima.Quiers un indicador de presencia de corriente o  algo que te de indicacion de cuanta correine ahy en un lazo??????.. 

Como dices con un LED intercalado en el lazo( en serie ala carga) podra indicarte si ahy corriente y la cantidad la pods sacar por deduccion a mayor corrienet mayor luminocidad.Aunque esto es un metodo muy rustico y poco recomendado ya que:

1º requieres que la carga del lazo este entre ciertos valores.recuerda que la carga sera el limitador de corrienet par el LED si es muy pequeña lo quemara , si es muy grande  el LED nmo encendera aunque exista corriente...

2º Al estar en serie el LED empobrece unaposible regulacion de voltaje desde la fuente hacia la carga...Si usas LED de baja calidad esto te podria pasar.. ya que su caida de tensión en poalrizacion directa no es siempre = a 0.7VCC.

3º al intentar determinar cuanta corriente pasa por el lazo  viendo cuanto ilumina tu LED.es undisparate...

Lo mejotr para ver si existe señal de continua es un LED con su limitador de corrienet en serie formando todo esto un lazo que ira en  paralelo ala carga (aunque aqui estaras viendo si existe voltaje mas que corriente)

Si lo que quieres es medir usando un galvanimetro u otro aparato de medida similar ......porfavor explicate con mas detalles

BYE!


----------



## dnaurashima (Oct 8, 2006)

Gracias por responder, lo que quiero hacer es basicamente un indicador de presencia de corriente , que al ponerlo en el polo positivo del tomacorriente encienda, si existe corriente de lo contrario que no haga nada .

Es un proyecto sencillo, ya que es uno de los primeros que estamos realizando, es mas que nada para aplicar conocimientos de soldadura e impresion de circuitos ^^.

Saludos.


----------



## dnaurashima (Oct 11, 2006)

Gracias por su ayuda, pero despues de experimentar un poco, me di cuenta de que es realmente facil de hacer. Saludos.

PD. Diablos!, era realmente facil


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 17, 2006)

¡Uhh, reinventaron el buscapolo!


----------



## Memo Flores 89 (Jul 7, 2010)

y el foco neon como lo busco con respecto a este diagrama que dejaron aqui


----------



## paxeko (Mar 14, 2011)

alguien me puede ayudar con el diagrama del probador de corriente???
xfavor lo necesito!!
grax de antemano


----------

